# Mac OS 10 on Pc?



## Kairuk (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey, im kinda' tired of my boring Windows... So heres the thing.
I want to be able to have a Mac OS But alas... I dont have the money to buy a mac. I have a Dell computer with windows Vista on it and I was wondering if there was a free way to have Mac OS 10... or the Shiny one.. with the Cool start bar... Or an emulator for it... All i have is...

-My computer
-Dvd-RW

Some help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 28, 2010)

http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page

I assume you already have a legitimately purchased copy of Mac OS X, yes?


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 28, 2010)

Uhm.... Nuu..


----------



## Dass (Jan 28, 2010)

I think that's against the user agreement. Not that anyone cares about the user agreement. Just thought you should know.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 28, 2010)

Dass said:


> I think that's against the user agreement. Not that anyone cares about the user agreement. Just thought you should know.


That's true. It is.

It is not, however, a criminal offence to violate a program's EULA. (As much as software makers would like you to believe it is.) Nor is it against the forum rules, as far as I can tell.

What _is_ against forum rules is advocating or assisting in piracy. Hence, the comment about using a legitimately purchased copy of the software.


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh... I dont even have a Iligitimibibitly purchased Mac os X ... But it worked for linux.. XD
Cuz.. i got Linux for free... but my friend was all like...
"HERE! THIS DISK HAS AWESOME PENGUIN!!!.. And Flash."
"K.".


----------



## net-cat (Jan 28, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> But it worked for linux.. XD


Well, Linux tries to run on as many systems as it can. Apple, on the other hand, actively attempts to sabotage non-Apple systems running OS X.

Tread with caution.


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 28, 2010)

K, sorry for breaking the agreement thingy.


----------



## Takun (Jan 28, 2010)

net-cat said:


> Well, Linux tries to run on as many systems as it can. Apple, on the other hand, actively attempts to sabotage non-Apple systems running OS X.
> 
> Tread with caution.



Which I don't fully understand because they are completely fine with you putting Windows on their machines aren't they?


----------



## net-cat (Jan 28, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> K, sorry for breaking the agreement thingy.


Oh, I don't think anyone here cares. I'm just saying that it's probably not worth the effort.



Takumi_L said:


> Which I don't fully understand because they are completely fine with you putting Windows on their machines aren't they?


Of course not. You already paid them the money.


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 28, 2010)

And I meant more visually... Although being able to run mac programs _WOULD_ be nice...


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 28, 2010)

Because it looks nice :3
EDIT: Kinda like having a Mac OSX *Theme *for Windows Vista.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 28, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> And I meant more visually... Although being able to run mac programs _WOULD_ be nice...


If you have a specific program that you need that's Mac only, I highly suggest actually buying a Mac. If you do a Hackintosh, you're probably going to spend a lot more time maintaining it then doing any actual, useful work on it.

That and OS X only runs on a very limited subset of generic Wintel hardware.


----------



## Takun (Jan 28, 2010)

net-cat said:


> Oh, I don't think anyone here cares. I'm just saying that it's probably not worth the effort.
> 
> Of course not. You already paid them the money.



Oh well I was thinking about the sales from the OS but I guess forcing people to spend a ton of money on the hardware too works.


----------



## net-cat (Jan 28, 2010)

The OS comes with the hardware. The "upgrades" are just a way for them to shake a few more nickels and dimes of their customers. The hardware sales are their bread and butter.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Jan 29, 2010)

I f you just after looks. You can run windows blinds then a OSX UI look a like. But it's still Crapy Vista. Or you can get Windows7 then do this. Now if you want real OSX your best bet is snow lepord as it X86 based and i think is the best for a hackintosh.

If you rely want to do a hackintosh. All i can say is Research. Research. Research.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 29, 2010)

@The Blue Fox: Actually, Leopard is also capable of this. I'm not sure if Tiger was modified for it or not now, but Leopard definitely can.

On that note, OS x86 is almost not even worth the effort - You really need to build a Mac OS-compatible system from the ground up thanks to the pretty lackluster driver support; It's pretty difficult to just install it on any random PC, and in my case, my sound card wouldn't work at all even if I could get it to boot to begin with.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 29, 2010)

Could also just go back to the MacOS's roots and run one of the FreeBSD derivatives like PC-BSD.  As far as appearance goes, nowadays you can make most modern OS's look pretty much anyway you want them to.


----------



## Gray Fang (Jan 29, 2010)

what I dont understand is why destroy a perfectly good Pc in the first place, booredom? trust me there is better things too do ^^ like look at grass grow!


----------



## Runefox (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, one reason *I'd* want to do it (and I use the term _want_ loosely) is for self-training on the platform. Right now, whenever I use a Mac, I basically pop open Terminal.App and do everything from bash.  Really, I'd like to be familiar enough with it that I could properly provide support for an Apple system if needed.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 29, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Well, one reason *I'd* want to do it (and I use the term _want_ loosely) is for self-training on the platform. Right now, whenever I use a Mac, I basically pop open Terminal.App and do everything from bash.  Really, I'd like to be familiar enough with it that I could properly provide support for an Apple system if needed.



*chuckles* This.  Yeah, I really don't know much about them either, other than the under-lying unix subsystem.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

I recommend you don't use OS 10 its the only reason I refuse to buy a mac is that the defult operating system is very.. .simple and locked down... so to put it simply its made for idiots and is not nearly open enough to editing for my tastes. if looking for a change try Ubuntu if you are a noob for Open source OS'


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 29, 2010)

OSX is the picture book of operating systems.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 29, 2010)

[yt]CV3J5vSZZnw[/yt]


----------



## net-cat (Jan 30, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Could also just go back to the MacOS's roots and run one of the FreeBSD derivatives like PC-BSD.  As far as appearance goes, nowadays you can make most modern OS's look pretty much anyway you want them to.


Actually, having a small amount of done research on the subject, it seems it's more Darwin/XNU have a common ancestor with FreeBSD. (BSD4.4 or something.)

It was just the userland they ripped off. (Then added a bunch of the GNU tools, like wget, in too.)



ToeClaws said:


> *chuckles* This.  Yeah, I really don't know much about them either, other than the under-lying unix subsystem.


Not that it's terribly useful. The UNIX subsystem on Mac OS X is about as useful as SUA is on Windows for actually managing the system. :|


----------



## Biles (Feb 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I recommend you don't use OS 10 its the only reason I refuse to buy a mac is that the defult operating system is very.. .simple and locked down... so to put it simply its made for idiots and is not nearly open enough to editing for my tastes. if looking for a change try Ubuntu if you are a noob for Open source OS'



I hope you're not referring to the average home-consumer as idiots in a negative way, right? In anycase there's a reason why Apple has locked down the OS to their hardware, and you wonder why they crash far less compared to Windows? Now keep in mind that in both Mac and PCs, the majority of the market are made up of average computer users, not the high-tech savvy users.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 9, 2010)

Biles said:


> I hope you're not referring to the average home-consumer as idiots in a negative way, right?



citations needed.



> In anycase there's a reason why Apple has locked down the OS to their hardware, and you wonder why they crash far less compared to Windows?



Because Apple doesn't like people trying to improve what they've created.



> Now keep in mind that in both Mac and PCs, the majority of the market are made up of average computer users, not the high-tech savvy users.



And that's why they should stop being dumb and actually learn things for once.  Windows helps do that.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 9, 2010)

This was a bit of a necro. But yeah. OS X doesn't crash as often because it's tied to very specific hardware - Usually rather underpowered hardware. Of course, there isn't much need for high-end hardware aside from the CPU and RAM in OS X. Of course, that doesn't begin to explain why Apple-bought upgrades are typically 100% more expensive than purchasing them at retail.


----------



## Aden (Feb 9, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I recommend you don't use OS 10 its the only reason I refuse to buy a mac is that the defult operating system is very.. .simple and locked down... so to put it simply its made for idiots and is not nearly open enough to editing for my tastes. if looking for a change try Ubuntu if you are a noob for Open source OS'



Read: Bawww I can't change skins


----------



## Biles (Feb 9, 2010)

Runefox said:


> This was a bit of a necro. But yeah. OS X doesn't crash as often because it's tied to very specific hardware - Usually rather underpowered hardware. Of course, there isn't much need for high-end hardware aside from the CPU and RAM in OS X. Of course, that doesn't begin to explain why Apple-bought upgrades are typically 100% more expensive than purchasing them at retail.



Oops, I didn't pay attention to the post datings. I'll have to not forget about that for the future. Anyways, at least one thing I can agree is that one hardware upgrade from Apple is incredibly expensive and that would be the RAM. If I had to upgrade RAMs on a Mac, I probably wouldn't try to buy the Apple brand. Fortunately there are some websites one can order Mac hardware upgrades.


----------

